# Number of low paid workers on 457 temporary visas almost doubles in a year



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

The number of the lowest paid 457 visa holders in Australia has almost doubled when compared to the same time last year, according to new figures from the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC). It highlights the need for proposed reforms to the 457 visa system announced in February which will tighten the programme, said [...]

Click to read the full news article: Number of low paid workers on 457 temporary visas almost doubles in a year...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

To be honest I'm sooooooooooo over labor and their constant lies, they can't get even their finances together how the heck I'm supposed to trust what they say about business and etc. .... Just my 2 cents

This is not an immigration advice


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi Boboa

The "official" advice on 457 visas seems to change from one day to another and different political parties have very different opinions. If only there was a way we could see the basic figures without the spin.

Mark


----------

